

Belgian team develops “LCD” contact-lens display - pwg
http://optics.org/news/3/12/6

======
nsxwolf
What a mean trick that headline is. Everyone reading that thinks its going to
be an awesome augmented reality enabling HUD, and instead we find out its only
a "display" for everyone BUT the wearer.

~~~
cdooh
Isn't there a rule about writing biat switching headlines?

~~~
MalphasWats
It's the headline of the actual article. I suggest you write a strongly worded
letter to the editor explaining the HN submission guidelines.

Probably best send it in triplicate, just to be sure.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
It also isn't really inaccurate. The team was Belgian. They developed a
contact-lens. The contact-lens uses "LCD" technology and acts as a display.

True... I thought it was going to be a HUD type thing but I blame that on me
wanting a HUD and having no interest in using my contact-lens to display
things to passers-by.

------
stevep98
I never understood how contact-lens displays were supposed to deliver a
focussable image on the retina. Is this doable? Maybe it will require some
kind of magic metamaterials or something.

~~~
Udo
I don't think it's doable with today's technology, that's why laser-based
retina projection is what everybody's working on right now. Achieving the same
effect with a thin and semitransparent lens would require a lot of engineering
to achieve tightly controllable photon angles and I imagine power/data
transmission to the lens would also be an issue. Also, personally I would
rather put on a pair of glasses than stick a piece of plastic directly into my
eye.

